# David Hall to publish on-line register of repossessed homes



## Delboy (18 Oct 2013)

David Hall tweeting today that he's to set up an on-line register of repossessed family homes. I guess to 'out' possible purchasers in their potential new neighbourhoods 

https://twitter.com/davidhall75


> We will have an on line register of repossessed family homes.Fin details being worked out.Prevention of unnecessary repossessions essential



Absolutely disgusting behaviour, but par for the course

He's doing his best to make sure the banks do have to be recapitalised again with more taxpayers money


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Nov 2013)

Hi Delboy

He did a deal with Allsop's not to auction family homes which had been repossessed. 

He must be very persuasive. 

Brendan


----------



## Green (4 Nov 2013)

Delboy said:


> David Hall tweeting today that he's to set up an on-line register of repossessed family homes. I guess to 'out' possible purchasers in their potential new neighbourhoods
> 
> https://twitter.com/davidhall75
> 
> ...



Where did he get the information about repossessed homes?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Nov 2013)

Trawling through court orders?


----------



## Green (4 Nov 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Trawling through court orders?



Was think about the data protection implications so it must have been a public source. However, I would have a concern that such information online might hamper sales of such properties if they were being identified specifically as being reposssed.


----------



## Delboy (4 Nov 2013)

YOBR said:


> Was think about the data protection implications so it must have been a public source. However, I would have a concern that such information online might hamper sales of such properties if they were being identified specifically as being reposssed.



Thats what he wants.....the list to act as a deterrent to people buying thus forcing the banks to stop any further reposessions


----------

